# Who Else is Using FF Miles to Pick up Your ED?



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

As soon as they are available for ED I will be ordering the 335 Convertible and will be using Delta or maybe another airline's FF miles to pick up the car most likely late spring.
Delta will run me 100K FF miles which is ok with me. So who else has or will be using FF miles and what has your experience been? I plan to do a dash and fly in one day and out the next unless departure times are better out of MUC thus express delivery will work for me.


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

We have tickets obtained by FF on United for next April. We got them about 2 months ago. We needed about 4000 miles to make the 40000 per ticket, and were able to purchase them. You have to pay taxes and other fees, so the tickets weren't free, but about $200 per ticket was good enough.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*FF Awards work for us*

We used US Air for two in Business Class back in 04. Flew into London for a few days, BMIbaby to Venice (About $50 a person), trains to Florence, Zurich and Munich for an x3 pickup. Originally intended to drop in Amsterdam but actually changed to Lufthansa from Frankfurt.

Next Month, Delta Business to London, BMIbaby ($40 a person) to Amsterdam and return from there. No ED this trip. 

As the saying goes, "Wait till next year". :thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## brianlbailey (Aug 15, 2006)

I've just used FF miles for my ED pick up 10/30.

I to was planning a fly in, fly out trip. However, I could not get the days / flights I wanted unless I used double the miles (premium award).
Just plan your flight very early and you can get the days / flights you want as the lowest reward redemption level.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

We used FF miles on Continental and worked great! 50k each.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

We will be using FF for our ED next summer. Since no coach seats for 50K available, had to use 160K for two Business Class seats for wife and daughter. Will be buying economy seats for son and I. How did that happen?


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Decided against using FF and bought LH tickets instead!*

We explored all possibilities and ended buying two tickets on Lufthansa through United. First, we didn't want to use all of those miles on United to get First or Business Class. Second, Lufthansa 2 for 1 uses a higher Q fare that means, after taxes, over $1,200 from SF to Munich and back for Nov1 departure/Nov 14 return. That Q fare is not upgradable with any United system-wide upgrade cerificates, even though LH is a part of Star Alliance. Next we came up with a United W coach fare that involved non-direct flights SF via Frankfurt for around $629 per ticket, but that had the advantage of possible class seat upgrade with our United certificates. Finally, we settled on Lutfhansa W fare coach seats direct San Francisco-Munich-San Francisco for $529 per ticket (including all taxes, etc), purchased by calling United direct, which might be upgradable (get different answers from United & Lufthansa depending who we talk to) to Business/First if any of those are available on our flights. In the end, we decided that "direct and cheap" was too good of a combination to pass up, and it holds up some hope we might be able to upgrade. As has been told in this forum before, the Lutfhansa 2 for 1 deal works best during peak season traveling. In late Oct and November, clearly the off peak travel season, even they have better W fares that are cheaper for two to purchase than the 2 for 1 deal currently offered. Z356


----------



## kylechan (Jul 23, 2005)

We use AA miles, but has to make couple stops...
Fly from SFO to LAX, LAX to LHR, LHR to MUC (british airways)
Return from Zurich to JFK (swiss air), JFK to SFO
This is for a early May pickup and we booked the tickets couple months in advance, use 40k miles (low season award)
we pay taxes on my wife and my ticket, and pay 10% of full fare for our 1 yr old.


----------



## maug1 (Apr 27, 2004)

I will be using frequent flyer miles, business class, on American Airlines for an anticipated pickup on April 13, 2006. Los Angeles to Lonon, London to Munich. Return Amsterdam to London and London to Los Angeles. Expected ED cars 530 (535?). Yeah, my wife is now considering a 335 Coupe as her MBZ 320 CLK is coming off lease so I may be getting 2 cars at the same time!!!!


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

I used Delta miles to get two Air France tickets, but at the last minute I canceled it and bought two Lufthansa tickets (for $375 each) since there was a general strike planned in France the day we were supposed to fly through there...


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

I used FF on delta on short noice for Business. Paid 2X the going rate, 180,000 each ticket. Not such a good deal.


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

I honestly don't think 10K for Delta is a good deal either for a crappy coach seat. I checked almost every calander date and all I could find was the higher miles deal. I have lots of American miles so maybe I will try them out of a different city. 40K miles to get to and from Europe is great. 100K frankly sucks and over all I am no Delta fan. I am just stuck flying them due to NO COMPETITION. 

My plan was to go off season and just pick the car up and come back thus I can survive coach for two long hops.

Who has the lowest mileage requirements when flying off season before JUN 07?


----------



## brianlbailey (Aug 15, 2006)

FYI - When trying to use FF mile for USAir on their web site, I could get NO flights without spending 100K round trip for coach. I call them directly and they found me a round trip for 50k, even though it was not showing up on the web site.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

brianlbailey said:


> FYI - When trying to use FF mile for USAir on their web site, I could get NO flights without spending 100K round trip for coach. I call them directly and they found me a round trip for 50k, even though it was not showing up on the web site.


This is a good idea for any airline. Many times I have been shut out at the web site and the Rez people have always come through for me as long as I was flexible. :thumbup:

One of the things to keep in mind is you can get an "Open Jaw" (arrive one city, return from another) and since you have your own wheels, let the ticket be your guide. Just keep asking where can I leave from and match a drop off city and date. Between partners and lots of Euro cities to select, you can usually find something for the lower mileage levels. 

Cheers


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

I agree with this advice.

I did ''open jaw" with Delta. We flew into Stuttgart on a Delta flight and took the ICE train to Munich which was cool and then flew out of Frankfurt on AirFrance.

It wasn't my first choice but using FF miles with only about four months advance notice meant I didn't get the exact flights I wanted and required some flexibilty. I could have flown in and out of Munich but not on direct flights so we decided it would be more fun to fly direct to Stuttgart, spend a couple of hours in the city and then hop on the train to Munich than to be bored, sitting in an airport somewhere waiting for a four-hour layover to end.



X3 Skier said:


> This is a good idea for any airline. Many times I have been shut out at the web site and the Rez people have always come through for me as long as I was flexible. :thumbup:
> 
> One of the things to keep in mind is you can get an "Open Jaw" (arrive one city, return from another) and since you have your own wheels, let the ticket be your guide. Just keep asking where can I leave from and match a drop off city and date. Between partners and lots of Euro cities to select, you can usually find something for the lower mileage levels.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm flying BA PHX-LHR-MUC using 100K miles for business class seat...just had to pay taxes of approx $100. I looked into purchasing ticket in business class for same flights and it was over $10,000 roundtrip. So, I figure that I got a great deal.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

I used United miles last yr. SFO-ORD-MUC and ZHR-IAD-SFO


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you haven't read my other post, availability of FF seats on United during the June month's is really closing up. My mom was on the phone with the UA rep who said a 10th departure was possible, but after few minutes of talking, that space was booked. Thus we had to settle for the 11th.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Delta Sky Miles*

I just booked two tickets from Miami to Cincinnati to Detroit on Delta (6hr stop over) then to Paris to Munich on Air France. I am leaving on November 4. Return flight on Nov. 10 to Rome staying 4 nights in Rome and then on the 14th to Paris and finally to Miami. This what happens when you book late and with Delta Sky Miles. 100K for two tickets. I have two days to keep trying to get a better flight in case someone cancels. Otherwise, I'll be watching "The Amazing Race" on my powerbook at the airport just to feel a little bit better.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Delta Sky Miles*

I just booked two tickets from Miami to Cincinnati to Detroit on Delta (6hr stop over) then to Paris to Munich on Air France. I am leaving on November 4. Return flight on Nov. 10 to Rome staying 4 nights in Rome and then on the 14th to Paris and finally to Miami. This is what happens when you book late and with Delta Sky Miles. 100K for two tickets. I have two days to keep trying to get a better flight in case someone cancels. Otherwise, I'll be watching "The Amazing Race" on my powerbook at the airport just to feel a little bit better.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

One thing to remember about frequent flyer miles is that if you are not entirely happy with the flight schedule that you get the first time, keep calling back and checking on it as it gets closer to time to leave and you might get a better itinerary. 

A Delta employee told me that they start out with say 10 percent of the seats on a flight available to non-revenue passengers. Once they fill up the reservations people will tell you there is no FF availablity on that flight which is true. All rewards seats have been booked. However, as time for the flight gets nearer, if they can see they will not be able to sell the 90 percent earmarked for paying customers, they will release more seats for frequent flyers rather than letting the plane fly half empty. When this happens, a flight that was considered to have no seats available will suddenly have 20 seats available.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Used Virgin miles (transferred Amex points to bring balance to 40k) last year and using United miles (reg Business class miles 80/120k) this year. What kind of issues are you worried about? Just remember, you cannot change the itinenary after your journey has started; before that it is possible with a change fee (atleast in the case of United). Didn't run into any issues on my previous trip.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Called back today and was able to get a better connection*

The issue with calling back is that you have to do it in the following two days in order to avoid the $50 change fee. I know, this is insignificant if you are traveling with free miles. I would be calling back closer to departure date to get a return in Air France, I preferred it to Allitalia. Here is what I was able to secure today as opposed to 7 hour layover in Detroit. At least now I can go to Buckhead for a good meal and drinks.

Day Date Flight Status Class City Time Other Cabin
--- ----- ---------------- ------ ----- ---------------- ------ ----- -------
Fri 27OCT Delta 1663 OK N LV MIAMI 820A Coach 
AR ATLANTA 1018A

Fri 27OCT Delta 130 OK N LV ATLANTA 430P D Coach 
AR MUNICH 750A#

Fri 03NOV Air France 5839 OK X LV MUNICH 125P (X)
AR LYON 245P

Fri 03NOV Air France 5821 OK X LV LYON 345P (X)
AR ROME 510P

Tue 07NOV Alitalia 1022 RQ U LV ROME 750A (U)
AR MILAN-MALPEN 910A 
SA

Tue 07NOV Alitalia 636 RQ U LV MILAN-MALPEN 1000A (U)
SA 
AR MIAMI 250P 
If anyone is picking up on Monday October 30th PM me.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

trucheli said:


> The issue with calling back is that you have to do it in the following two days in order to avoid the $50 change fee. I know, this is insignificant if you are traveling with free miles. I would be calling back closer to departure date to get a return in Air France, I preferred it to Allitalia. Here is what I was able to secure today as opposed to 7 hour layover in Detroit. At least now I can go to Buckhead for a good meal and drinks.
> 
> Day Date Flight Status Class City Time Other Cabin
> --- ----- ---------------- ------ ----- ---------------- ------ ----- -------
> ...


You are right. There is a change fee which I failed to mention but its worth if you can switch to a direct flight or simpler itinenary instead of one with multiple layovers.

The new outbound schedule you got sounds a lot better than what you had the first time. Only one layover and it will be after a relatively short Miami to Atlanta flight so you'll still be somewhat "fresh". Then a simple overnight, direct flight into Munich.

All that sounds a lot better than changing planes for the fourth time after you're about 18 hours into a trip and half asleep.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

I used my NWA miles all the way through..... Got the exact flights I wanted for the exact dates..... :thumbup: Flying from Seattle - Amsterdam, AMS - Munich.... It doesn't get any better than that for my location.... I will be at the delivery center on teh 19th :rofl: Can't wait!


----------



## racefaith (Mar 17, 2005)

*Alliance Program the way to go with FF*

I have thousands of FF with USAir but there FC/BC service to EU is garbage so from previous experience, I work with the ticketing people to ensure I fly on a star Alliance Carrier which can out you on Lufthansa. Last 2 trips were 80K and 100K for Business Class. ED'd in June like this:

Boston on Lufthansa to Munich Sunday night - Monday morning (lobster sandwiches in Luft lounge in Boston) Picked up car Monday morning in Munich, drove for day, dropped at Harms. Stayed over night in Munich and then flew out Tuesday morning to Athens and then returned to states Athens to Munich to Boston 2 weeks later. Lufthansa allowed that 24-hour stay over in-bound with no penalty. 100K FF miles and all the good champagne, booze and food you want which is the way you want to start your trip to pick up your new car!!

Another cool way to go with Lufthansa is to fly BClass out of Newark (awesome lounge) or Chicago on a sub-contracted airline called Private Air. Scheduling will show Lufthansa but work with reservations and they'll tell you if its the PAir runs. These are ABuses with 40 business class seats only operated out of Switzerland and have top-notch food and drink.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

I would have preferred to fly on Lufthansa since it has direct flights from Charlotte, but when asked about it, was told that the 80K seats were not available. Well, my wife and daughter will just have to suffer with USAir's Business Class.


----------



## kylechan (Jul 23, 2005)

The best deal I find is the 40k off season flying AA to europe, runs from oct (or nov) to May 15th. I returned on the last day that I qualified for the offseason mileage =)

For AA you can hold the tickets for up to 2 weeks before taking it out of your acct, UA only gives me 3 days......
If you don't find the exact route, just hold something first, and then call a few times during the holding period to see if something better comes up. I know AA and UA both charge you fees for changing cities, but not for changing dates.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Concorde*

Ah, the good old days! This is me returning from my ED in 2002. After dropping off my car (325cic) in Madrid, I flew to London, overnighted at the airport LHR Sheraton and then took the morning Concorde flight to JFK. Outstanding way to get the car.

I should mention that on the way over I flew ORD-LHR (Chicago - London Heathrow) in first class on BA as part of the FF award. All in, 110,000 miles, the best I've ever spent.


----------



## Jaydev1 (Sep 17, 2003)

*United Miles*

I booked a First Class ticket on United for 100,000 points. LAX-DEN-MUC-DEN-LAX. I am leaving in a couple weeks for a quick pick up and fly back. Hopefully I will get some sleep in United's First Suite that turns into a bed.

Booked it last month (about 6 weeks before the trip). I had to call about 6 times before I found my days available. It is definetely worth trying again and again to find award seats.

Can't wait to see what flying first class is like.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

A few more notes on redeeming frequent flyer miles for trips.

There are three major alliances: Oneworld, Star, Skyteam.

Oneworld: AA, BA, Iberia, Finnair, Cathay, JAL (soon), Qantas, AerLingus
Star: UA, US, Air Canada, Lufthansa, BMI, SAS, Austrian, TAP, Spannair, LOT, Thai, Singapore, Air NZ, ANA, South African.
Skyteam: Delta, Continental, NW, KLM, AirFrance, Alitalia, Aeroflot, Korean, Aeromexico.

When looking to redeem miles most of us have miles on the major US airlines. However, you can utilize those miles within the alliances listed above. So if you have UA miles, you can get very nice seats trans-Atlantic on the European carriers. You definately need to research and ask though as the agents might not do the best search for you.

Intruiging possibilities include Singapore trans Atlantic to Frankfurt. Finnair to Helsinki. Iberia to Madrid. Austrian to Vienna. Any award ticket would include both your connecting US flights as well as the European connection to/from Munich.

Open jaws are one of the best features of award tickets. Fly into Munich and out of Paris, London, Madrid, you name it.

Most award tickets allow you to stopover once or several times per itinerary depending on the particular rules of the airline.

No doubt that redeeming miles for business and first class seats is the best miles per dollar payoff. Generally economy seats go for 50k miles. That's a seat that at most might cost $1,000. However, for only 80-90k miles you can get a business class seat that would normally go for $5-$7k. Well worth the extra miles if you have them. If you are short the miles for two business class seats you might consider buying one when the airlines have seat sales (for example this summer AA was selling ORD to Germany for $2,000 in business class). You can buy one seat and use miles for the other. The average cost being close to what you might have paid in economy.

I highly recommend www.flyertalk.com to research more opportunities.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

jl5555 said:


> A few more notes on redeeming frequent flyer miles for trips.
> 
> There are three major alliances: Oneworld, Star, Skyteam.
> 
> ...


Great advice JL5555,

I can't believe you used FF miles for a flight on the Concorde. I didn't know they allowed that. Too bad it doesn't fly anymore.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I used my United miles for first class on LH SAN-SFO-MUC and MUC-FRA-SFO-SAN on UA... 100,000 miles well spent!



z356 said:


> ... purchased by calling United direct, which might be upgradable (get different answers from United & Lufthansa depending who we talk to) to Business/First if any of those are available on our flights... .


You can upgrade on LH using a SWU. It can actually be confirmed in advance (if there's availability) if United booked the LH actual flight number (rather than UA code-share flight). Otherwise, its like you said, subject to availability on a standyby basis. In either case you need to have United print out paper SWUs for use on LH. I don't believe this can be done electronically yet.


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

Used AA to fly to Frankfurt then Lufthansia to Munich. I decided it was not worth the 200,000 DL wanted for a Business Class flight and not worth 100,000 AA miles so I am happy to get these flights for 40,000.
Depart 1 April and back 4 April. Pick up at the ED center will be 3 April and drop off in Frankfurt.
Used a 75 buck connector via Lufthansia to get to Munich from Frankfurt.
Motels was very reasonable too in both cities.
I sent an email and PM to Herr Raffelsieper to see if he can give me a ride to the motel in Munich on the 2nd and pick me up at the motel on the 3rd and drop me off at the ED center.
I also am using the SD card for Europe in my Garmin NUVI to get to Frankfurt from Munich.
The information on this site is invaluable...


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

My FF miles are with Alaska Airlines, which are redeemable on American Airlines and British Airways but unfortunately not Lufthansa. Lufthansa is the only airline that offers a nonstop flight from LAX to MUC. I decided not to spend my FF miles and book the nonstop flight instead, which was only $475/rt. That's worth it to me rather than a bunch of layovers and increased risk of my luggage winding up somewhere like Amsterdam.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

100k is way too many miles for a coach trip, especially when fares to Europe are so low. If you have lots of miles to burn then go business class. If you don't I would not spend more than 50k for coach tix (as noted above 40k on AA if you go off-season).

We spent 180k American miles to go business class from LAX-PRG (Prague), took the train to Munich, and dropped the car in Zurich. It was a first rate experience (except for the train station in prague).

If you do go business class consider one of Delta's European partners which provide more comfortable seats and better service.


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

I am using my United FF miles at 50K each for wife and myself. This is the Saver Award rate for March 9th ED pickup. There is a $50 fee per person but still worth it. My son is under 2 years so he is free on the lap. Hopefully it will be manageable... although we might see if buying a ticket for him on discount might be worthwile or not.


----------



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

enkur said:


> I am using my United FF miles at 50K each for wife and myself. This is the Saver Award rate for March 9th ED pickup. There is a $50 fee per person but still worth it. My son is under 2 years so he is free on the lap. Hopefully it will be manageable... although we might see if buying a ticket for him on discount might be worthwile or not.


Honestly, I would buy a ticket for him, it's a long flight and you or him, would not be comfortable.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

horatiub said:


> Honestly, I would buy a ticket for him, it's a long flight and you or him, would not be comfortable.


Definitely buy a seat for any flight longer than 5-6 hours. The little one needs space to sleep.

Also right now you can go to Europe for $500 until April. Use the tickets and earn the miles especially if you earn bonuses. The real cost of a 50K free ticket is around 65K miles if you include the miles you do not earn. 65K is good for one first class and one coach ticket within the US. That is definitely worth more than $500. OTOH, if you do not travel much and do not use the miles, you might as well use them. As a general rule of thumb, I use miles for friends and families and use paid tickets for myself (get bonus miles and maintain elite status).


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

enkur said:


> I am using my United FF miles at 50K each for wife and myself. This is the Saver Award rate for March 9th ED pickup. There is a $50 fee per person but still worth it. My son is under 2 years so he is free on the lap. Hopefully it will be manageable... although we might see if buying a ticket for him on discount might be worthwile or not.


Consider getting the bulkhead row in economy. We did that both ways on a 12-14 hour transpacific flight. After takeoff, we put him down on the floor in front of our feet (plenty of room - business class almost), in a makeshift bed, and rested our feet against him in case of turbulence. We knocked him out for 8 hours both ways with Benadryl (ask your pediatrician first). After a previous trip without drugs, they certainly are the way to go. The airline may ask you not to put him down, but if you insist that you take all the responsibility, they should let you.

Alternatively, if the flight is not full, check in staff will hopefully offer the child a seat that is not taken.

Good luck!


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the input... been having some discussion with the wife and we are going to buy a full ticket. I checked the prices and they are around $500 on the same flight that we are booked for FF.

I am not sure about putting him in the front bulkhead due to safety concern. I rather just pay for a full ticket and he can be in the middle sleep across.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

enkur said:


> Thank you all for the input... been having some discussion with the wife and we are going to buy a full ticket. I checked the prices and they are around $500 on the same flight that we are booked for FF.
> 
> I am not sure about putting him in the front bulkhead due to safety concern. I rather just pay for a full ticket and he can be in the middle sleep across.


Check to see if your child will fit in the bassinet position which is erected against the bulkhead in flight. Make sure your plane has this beforehand and that you can get the position.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Not only used FF miles for tickets, but also used hotel points for rooms. One tip, if you live in a large city, go to the airline ticket office. The reps there can do a lot for you including: finding ways to work around the system, seeking out different connection points and waiving certain fees, something that you don't get by doing it yourself on web or calling 800#. Yes, it may cost you extra $15 ~ $50 fee but you don't have to stay at CDG for 5 hours. One time, a rep actually called the central booking office getting an approval code for me so that he could book a connection for me through Amsterdam instead of CDG. That way, i didn't have to get up 6 am and wait 5 hours at CDG. 

As for hotel points, make sure you check the web and call 800# before booking. They show different things. One time the web told me a room wasn't available, but 800# was able to secure a room for me. The other time, 800# told me a special offer wasn't available, but the web offered to me.

In all, homework homework.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

enkur said:


> I am using my United FF miles at 50K each for wife and myself. This is the Saver Award rate for March 9th ED pickup. There is a $50 fee per person but still worth it. *My son is under 2 years so he is free on the lap*. Hopefully it will be manageable... although we might see if buying a ticket for him on discount might be worthwile or not.


Interesting. A few years ago my wife & I took our then 16 month old daughter to Europe -- we were told that on trans-Atlantic flights that "under 2 = free on lap" doesn't quite apply. We had to pay 10% of our fare for her as I recall. Incidentally, if we used FF awards they would have made us pay 10% of the FULL FARE for that class of travel, which was almost as much as just buying another ticket!

We did get the bulkhead with the fancy seat, which was GREAT. But the Benadryl had a paradoxical effect on her, and she screamed for 2 hours straight! :bawling: We didn't have too many friends on that flight!


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes it turned out that I did have to pay either 10% for "child in lap" or buy a full ticket for him. The problem was that I never saw this info on their website when booking award travel with miles. I only just happen to post here and got us thinking that maybe we should get him a ticket.
So when I called United to buy a ticket for him is when they told me that I need to pay them atleast the 10% for child in lap. After spending 2 hours on the phone with the agent on trying to buy him a ticket we were finally able to get one for him for $533. I am not exactly sure why it took the agent so long but it was something to do with not being able to issue the ticket for the child without the accompanying adult but since both of us were on FF award their system couldnt handle it. :tsk: 
So finally they have issued paper tickets for him which I am told I should get in a week.

We will see how that goes. 



Mac Daddy said:


> Interesting. A few years ago my wife & I took our then 16 month old daughter to Europe -- we were told that on trans-Atlantic flights that "under 2 = free on lap" doesn't quite apply. We had to pay 10% of our fare for her as I recall. Incidentally, if we used FF awards they would have made us pay 10% of the FULL FARE for that class of travel, which was almost as much as just buying another ticket!
> 
> We did get the bulkhead with the fancy seat, which was GREAT. But the Benadryl had a paradoxical effect on her, and she screamed for 2 hours straight! :bawling: We didn't have too many friends on that flight!


----------



## Gardyloo (Jun 21, 2003)

enkur said:


> Yes it turned out that I did have to pay either 10% for "child in lap" or buy a full ticket for him. The problem was that I never saw this info on their website when booking award travel with miles. I only just happen to post here and got us thinking that maybe we should get him a ticket.
> So when I called United to buy a ticket for him is when they told me that I need to pay them atleast the 10% for child in lap. After spending 2 hours on the phone with the agent on trying to buy him a ticket we were finally able to get one for him for $533. I am not exactly sure why it took the agent so long but it was something to do with not being able to issue the ticket for the child without the accompanying adult but since both of us were on FF award their system couldnt handle it. :tsk:
> So finally they have issued paper tickets for him which I am told I should get in a week.
> 
> We will see how that goes.


Sign him up for the mileage plan. It's never too early.


----------



## FyteOn (Dec 10, 2006)

We used FF miles because the flights were about $700 each and the 2 for 1 was $1450. It was 75,000 miles each (Continental) to fly Continental/KLM from Phx to Amsterdam to Munich and home from Paris on Air France/Continental to Phoenix the first week in April. Spring break & Easter made FF tickets difficult to come by as all of the other airlines were at 100,000 for coach. Book your FF tickets early.


----------



## S105 (Nov 26, 2006)

My entire trip will be done using points from AA and Hilton. I ended up snagging seat 31H, which is the best economy seat on a 777 and can only be reserved by plat/exec plat. It has lots of leg space 










I highly recommend going to www.seatguru.com for more information before picking out a seat. They have most airlines and and plane models, and will tell the pros and cons of each seat for a given plane (power ports, leg room, noise, etc.).


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

The arm rests do not move on 31H and it is close to the lavs which is not a good thing on long flights. It is not exactly a desirable seat unless you are very tall and really need the extra leg room. In the winter it is likely that the plane will be empty and you can get at least two if not more seats for yourself.


----------



## S105 (Nov 26, 2006)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> The arm rests do not move on 31H and it is close to the lavs which is not a good thing on long flights. It is not exactly a desirable seat unless you are very tall and really need the extra leg room. In the winter it is likely that the plane will be empty and you can get at least two if not more seats for yourself.


In your experience, which seat is more preferrable? Or should I just wait until the flight and move somewhere that's empty?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

S105 said:


> In your experience, which seat is more preferrable? Or should I just wait until the flight and move somewhere that's empty?


Preference is clearly determined by your needs. Are you tall? Do you need a lot of floor space in front of you? Do you want a quiet seat? Are you a bit wide at the hips and can use the extra space if the arm-rest moves up? Are you travelling with a baby?

Regarding empty seats, you can always look up the seat map closer to the flight and change your seats. A few years ago AA used to try and block the seat next to their elite members. I think they changed the policy but you can always call the Platinum desk and see if they can honor your request to block a seat. Otherwise of course it is first come first serve on the plane. Make sure you are the first off the blocks when the musical chairs begin. Sometimes a friendly FA will let you change seats after the doors are locked but before the plane starts rolling as long as you have your act together and can switch seats in a jiffy.


----------



## S105 (Nov 26, 2006)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Preference is clearly determined by your needs. Are you tall? Do you need a lot of floor space in front of you? Do you want a quiet seat? Are you a bit wide at the hips and can use the extra space if the arm-rest moves up? Are you travelling with a baby?
> 
> Regarding empty seats, you can always look up the seat map closer to the flight and change your seats. A few years ago AA used to try and block the seat next to their elite members. I think they changed the policy but you can always call the Platinum desk and see if they can honor your request to block a seat. Otherwise of course it is first come first serve on the plane. Make sure you are the first off the blocks when the musical chairs begin. Sometimes a friendly FA will let you change seats after the doors are locked but before the plane starts rolling as long as you have your act together and can switch seats in a jiffy.


I'm 5'9" and 130lbs, so they could probably just stick me in the overhead bins... haha. Alright, I shall investigate whether or nor they will block off the seats around me.


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

to check your seats out try this site:
http://www.seatguru.com/

unfortunately I have no status on AA so I am screwed on a seat. In my 25 or so trips to Europe with only one being business class. I was never on any flights that were not 90% full so I would bet my 1 April flight over and 4 April flight back will be no different...


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

We did 'open jaw' with United in 2005. Flew from LAX to Munich, then from Nice to LAX via Frankfurt. 70000miles per person for business saver class in October. We flew on Lufthansa all the way via codeshare, and Airbus 340 was awesome plane with very attentive flight attendants. We enjoyed free trip immensely as well as driving through Alps, staying in Zermatt for 3 days, and trip to Chamonix, Cannes, Monaco, and Nice. I think we paid tax and fees, though.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

I just used FF miles for 2 Biz seats from ATL. Short notice, but the key to using DL for things like that and getting the "saver" rates are to call the international partner desk (as they can book on other skyteam metal. 

I ended up getting Atlanta>Copenhaggen>Paris with 4 nights in Paris, then Paris to Munich where I'll take ED. On the way out I have to fly Dusseldorf direct to Atlanta, but I can get a $50 flight from Munich > Dusseldorf. 

Total cost 180k miles +$170 in taxes for the 2 tickets. Well worth it I think for the short notice..


----------



## S105 (Nov 26, 2006)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> The arm rests do not move on 31H and it is close to the lavs which is not a good thing on long flights. It is not exactly a desirable seat unless you are very tall and really need the extra leg room. In the winter it is likely that the plane will be empty and you can get at least two if not more seats for yourself.


Did some research on FlyerTalk .. row 31 is the most desireable, so I'll keep it.

Apparently the trick to prevent people from congregating in front of you in the extra space is to stick your carry-on luggage in front of you as a foot rest :rofl:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

*UA Premier Status?*

I often fly on UA miles, usually paying for coach and upgrading to business. I was just offered a chance to upgrade to Premier status for $400. Does anyone know if this is worthwhile? What benefits does it provide? I will be flying twice to Europe this year, and probably at least one trip to the east coast.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

L Seca said:


> I often fly on UA miles, usually paying for coach and upgrading to business. I was just offered a chance to upgrade to Premier status for $400. Does anyone know if this is worthwhile? What benefits does it provide? I will be flying twice to Europe this year, and probably at least one trip to the east coast.


Not worth $400 to me...
Premier status doesn't get you that much compared to the higher elite levels... 25% bonus miles on United, US Air and Lufthansa flights, access to Economy Plus seating, free upgrades if you buy a full fare coach ticket. Also, for every 10,000 miles you fly, you earn 4 - 500 mile electronic upgrade certificates.
Everything you could ever want to know about United Mileage Plus: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=504

How have you been upgrading to business until now?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

BillKach said:


> Not worth $400 to me...
> Premier status doesn't get you that much compared to the higher elite levels... 25% bonus miles on United, US Air and Lufthansa flights, access to Economy Plus seating, free upgrades if you buy a full fare coach ticket. Also, for every 10,000 miles you fly, you earn 4 - 500 mile electronic upgrade certificates.
> Everything you could ever want to know about United Mileage Plus: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=504
> 
> How have you been upgrading to business until now?


I agree. Half-class upgrade is not worthwhile. You get about extra 4 inches of legroom? Besides, $400 almost equals to an actual ticket price during low season. One full class upgrade is a must. The profit margin on that $400 is fat.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mason said:


> I agree. Half-class upgrade is not worthwhile. You get about extra 4 inches of legroom? Besides, $400 almost equals to an actual ticket price during low season. One full class upgrade is a must. The profit margin on that $400 is fat.


I wouldn't buy it either. Just buy economy plus when you need it (eg. your seat is crappy, and the plane is full). I recently took a 4 leg international flight on United. 2 of the legs I had an aisle exit or bulkhead row - plenty of leg room, and I'm not a Premier member. On one of the other legs, I paid $100 for economy plus. It was worth it for me at the time (10 hour flight). In hindsight, I would have paid for the other leg as well that wasn't exit/bulkhead row. United tend to have spare seats in EP, so you not only get the extra leg room, you have a chance of getting a spare seat next to you - spread out a little.

Having said this - the best flight is the shortest one. No commercial flight is going to ever be as comfortable as sleeping in your own bed, watching your own tv, and eating at any average restaurant. So just spend as little as you need, and save the $$$ to splurge on the ground.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

BillKach said:


> Not worth $400 to me...
> Premier status doesn't get you that much compared to the higher elite levels... 25% bonus miles on United, US Air and Lufthansa flights, access to Economy Plus seating, free upgrades if you buy a full fare coach ticket. Also, for every 10,000 miles you fly, you earn 4 - 500 mile electronic upgrade certificates.
> Everything you could ever want to know about United Mileage Plus: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=504
> 
> How have you been upgrading to business until now?


Thanks for the link - there's a lot to study there. Not sure what your question means.


----------

